# And The Fda Says It's Safe



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 13, 2015)

_I know it's been a while since I'v had something to grump about but this one just could not be ignored._
_My SWMBO went to the doctor for her annual check up and told him she was having trouble sleeping. So he gives her a trail pack of sleep aids. I won't give the name but here is a list of possible side effects:_

_Hallucinations_
_Change in Behavior_
_Discouragement_
_Feeling Sad or Empty_
_Irritability_
_Lack of appetite_
_Loss of Interest or Pleasure_
_Loss of Memory_
_Problems with Memory_
_Seeing,Hearing or Feeling things that are Not There_
_Temporary Inability to Move or Talk_
_Temporary Weakness in Legs_
_Thoughts of Killing oneself_
_Trouble Concentrating_
_Hives_
_Swelling of Face,Lips,Tongue or Throat_
_Sleeplessness_
_Diarrhea_
_Sleep Walking_
_Possible Comma or Death _
_After reading all that  I thought to myself that she all ready has a bunch of those conditions and there was no sense in adding any more._
_ So I told her to come with me when I walk the dogs in the evening and I let her hold Jethro's leash.When we got back she was so worn out and fell asleep in her chair in the front room._
_ I should have gone to school to be a doctor._
_***Just Another Day in Paradise**********G***********
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
*****************************_


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 13, 2015)

Never trust a pill where the side effects  are more serious than the disease it cures.


----------



## atunguyd (Sep 13, 2015)

That's perfectly normal these days. Thanks to lawyers the drug company has to put even the most remote side effect down. Think about it, a glass of water can have the side effect of possible coma or death. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 13, 2015)

atunguyd said:


> That's perfectly normal these days. Thanks to lawyers the drug company has to put even the most remote side effect down. Think about it, a glass of water can have the side effect of possible coma or death.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Not lawyers.  The FDA requires all that.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 13, 2015)

I like your cure though Gator. I've told some I know that suffer from depression to go do something to serve somebody else and fill good about themselves. They're too depressed to think of others and choose to take their pills instead.
Dave


----------



## ogberi (Sep 13, 2015)

Heh.  One of the meds I have to take (which does it's job well), has an unfortunate side-effect.

It turns off the part of your brain that says, "Hey, you're not hungry!"

Literally.  I can eat until I have to shove it down with a stick and am thoroughly uncomfortable, and I *still* feel like eating.  Over the years, I've learned to gauge how 'hungry' I am by how long it's been since I last ate, and how much I ate.  Otherwise, I'd simply sit and stuff food down my neck.  Though it does make one grumpy as hell to be hungry all the time.  Still, it's worth it. 

Just don't make the mistake of inviting me to an all-you-can-eat seafood place (Like red lobster's 'endless shrimp'.), without bringing a book, a pillow, and making sure your tablet or phone is charged completely.    It's always amusing to see the waitresses faces when they see how much food I can pack away. 

Better living through chemistry? I dunno.  I'm better off being hungry all the time vs the alternatives.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 13, 2015)

That sounds like all the side effects I  get when I arrive to work in the morning

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Sep 13, 2015)

_It makes you wonder!! My mother in-law has been in and out of the hospital 3 times this year. And every time it been for the same thing. Swelling in the legs, kidney problems, blood clots and the list goes on. The problem is all the problems shes having are side effects of the anti inflammation pills shes taking which is also a anti rejection drug. A specialist took her off the drug then her GP turns around and puts her back on it!   _


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 13, 2015)

I have always hated taking pills. Up until a year ago I had only ever taken an occasional aspirin or ibuprofen, and a couple of times needed amoxicillin, but I never needed to take anything daily for an extended period of time. About a year ago I started having trouble with acid reflux. I found I was able to control it for the most part by watching what I ate and when. I always felt bloated, never felt hungry, never felt full. Life was horrible. I couldn't eat anything tomato based any more, no chili, none of the really good stuff. Doctor put me on Omeprazole which gave me my life back. Now life is back to normal, I can eat what I want, but I am still careful about when I eat. I no longer eat until I am full, either, I only eat until I am no longer hungry, which has resulted in losing a few pounds, and I hope to keep it going.

With that list of side effects that you put out there, Gator, I would find an alternative method too. Not to mention that a little exercise is far better for her than a little pill anyway.


----------



## Walt (Sep 14, 2015)

As has been pointed out, the list of side effects is put together in a way that includes ones that most people will experience, as well as ones that may have been felt in the active imagination of one person. Doctors are trained to treat medical problems with drugs. If you want alternative therapy, see someone other than an MD. My opinion is a person should try to avoid begging for pills to fix what can be managed with reasonable changes in diet and exercise. But there are effective treatments for conditions like high blood pressure, diabetes, heart arythmia, and many others that a man would be a fool to avoid an imperfect treatment for.

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## ogberi (Sep 14, 2015)

Yup.  I manage my acid reflux, blood pressure, cholesterol and insomnia with meds.  It's the insomnia pill that makes me hungry.  The BP pill about made me pass out once, but I've adjusted to it now, and no problems.  The insomnia pill.that was hard to get used to.  I had visual hallucinations for about a week and a half.  See something indistinct out of the corner of my eye, wasn't there when I turned to look.  

Ambien on the other hand, is right out.  That crap gave me pants-poopingly terrifying nightmares *AND YOU CAN'T WAKE UP!!!*  plus, the next day I was still exhausted, still foggy in the brain.  2-4 hours of poor sleep beats 8 hours fulla unholy terror nightmares.


----------



## mike837go (Sep 14, 2015)

My ex-wife was in the medical industry. I used to read the PDR (all information on all medication available in the U.S.A.) every time a new drug was introduced to the household. 2 kids in public school and the ex- was bi-polar meant lots of diseases and medicines....

The list of possible side effects, even from the most innocuous medicines is quite overwhelming.  

The side effects are listed in order of frequency within the test subjects who used the drug during the testing phase.

The real laugh is when "drowsiness" is listed as a possible side effect of sleep medication.

But the laws are quite clear. If the chemical combination is "safe and effective" when used as directed to treat the condition it is prescribed for, it stays on the market.

Reasonable folk who understand their bodies and use medicine only as needed to treat temporary conditions have no need for a pill every time something seem off!

Like Grumpygator prescribed an evening walk for being restless at night. Lets all consider non-medicinal cures every day!


----------



## higgite (Sep 14, 2015)

After reading all those possible side effects, I'm left wondering why they don't just call it an old age preview pill?

Tom


----------



## savarin (Oct 5, 2015)

I try to avoid all meds but I cant, have to take the diabetic and blood pressure ones.
I did experiment with a low calorie diet 700 per day and had to come off all the meds but by golly it was as boring as hell.
I managed it for 7 weeks and the benifits lasted for over a year, extrapolating from that seems to be that 7 weeks of hell for 100 weeks of good health.
Very difficult to motivate a second time


----------



## Andre (Oct 5, 2015)

It's sad when the list of side effects have a long fold out sheet just to name them all,  to get rid of your cold a little faster....


----------

